

Windows XP Professional End-User License Agreement - sharjeel
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/eula/pro.mspx

======
ErrantX
someone else who reads daily WTF? :)

(more here; <http://thedailywtf.com/Planning-for-the-Past.aspx>)

